# Need to order a clutch fork this weekend… Advice?



## System (7 mo ago)

Shop doing my R&R called yesterday. They told me my clutch fork was worn and they didn’t want to reinstall it with my new engine, trans and clutch. NAPA had nothing for me so I checked Summit. Looks like they have two options. A McLeod for $32 or a Goodmark for $105. No reviews on the Goodmark and the McLeod reviews are so so. Thoughts on these two options or and others out there? Whatever I order has to happen tomorrow so I can get it to the shop ASAP so they can get my car done. Thanks in advance guys…


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

System said:


> Shop doing my R&R called yesterday. They told me my clutch fork was worn and they didn’t want to reinstall it with my new engine, trans and clutch. NAPA had nothing for me so I checked Summit. Looks like they have two options. A McLeod for $32 or a Goodmark for $105. No reviews on the Goodmark and the McLeod reviews are so so. Thoughts on these two options or and others out there? Whatever I order has to happen tomorrow so I can get it to the shop ASAP so they can get my car done. Thanks in advance guys…


DO NOT order a clutch fork from anyone other than a Pontiac specific parts supplier. Many will list a fork that fits a Pontiac, but it is not Pontiac specific or a GM application said to fit, or a late model fork from a different year said to fit.

Order from Ames or OPGI, or......?

Here is a post on the fork. Also make sure your installer uses the correct length throw out bearing as there are a couple different lengths and sometimes the clutch kit will supply the incorrect one for a Pontiac application.









Does this problem sound like the wrong clutch fork?


A little background. Several years ago, I overhauled the M20 at the same time I built the engine and ever since, it didn't like to slip into first or second gear. Engine running, in neutral, I'd push the clutch in and it wouldn't go into gear. I'd usually have to pull it into third or fourth and...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> DO NOT order a clutch fork from anyone other than a Pontiac specific parts supplier. Many will list a fork that fits a Pontiac, but it is not Pontiac specific or a GM application said to fit, or a late model fork from a different year said to fit.
> 
> Order from Ames or OPGI, or......?
> 
> ...


Yup, what he said...I saw plenty of one's that didn't look like mine so make sure it's for a Pontiac. And I went with a McLeod super street pro clutch which has been working great behind the 461 for 4 years now and a McLeod throw out bearing.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Baaad65 said:


> Yup, what he said...I saw plenty of one's that didn't look like mine so make sure it's for a Pontiac. And I went with a McLeod super street pro clutch which has been working great behind the 461 for 4 years now and a McLeod throw out bearing.


Ya but, do you actually drive the car or simply sit in your garage polishing and admiring those breathers for hours on end in the last 4 years? I am suspect that your car pictures are simply photo shopped into other local car shows you go to. You have any witnesses to back up that you have even driven the car? A clutch can work great behind a car that is only fired up every once in a while to blow the polishing dust out from those breathers. 

Now* Army *has the video's, so we know he drives his.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> Ya but, do you actually drive the car or simply sit in your garage polishing and admiring those breathers for hours on end in the last 4 years? I am suspect that your car pictures are simply photo shopped into other local car shows you go to. You have any witnesses to back up that you have even driven the car? A clutch can work great behind a car that is only fired up every once in a while to blow the polishing dust out from those breathers.
> 
> Now* Army *has the video's, so we know he drives his.


Whoa someone woke up grumpy, heading to a show in a few and have a trailer rented for October 22nd to take it racing....photo shop this 🤣September 24, 2022


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Baaad65 said:


> Whoa someone woke up grumpy, heading to a show in a few and have a trailer rented for October 22nd to take it racing....photo shop this 🤣September 24, 2022



LOL 😂 Excellent!!!!!! I was watching for that middle finger to be shot at me right at the end! LOL Great video, it's a mover and sounds good inside the car! 😍


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> LOL 😂 Excellent!!!!!! I was watching for that middle finger to be shot at me right at the end! LOL Great video, it's a mover and sounds good inside the car! 😍


Nah it's all good and I wasn't drinking yet😉 that was me taking it easy as it was the first drive of the season, notice the shift light didn't come on.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Baaad65 said:


> Nah it's all good and I wasn't drinking yet😉 that was me taking it easy as it was the first drive of the season, notice the shift light didn't come on.


LOL


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

OK, finally in front of my laptop. OPGI is all out and Ames shows a ton of options. Any help narrowing them down? Link below to my search results. Also, should I get a new boot and ball stud while I'm at it?



Search Parts


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

System said:


> OK, finally in front of my laptop. OPGI is all out and Ames shows a ton of options. Any help narrowing them down? Link below to my search results. Also, should I get a new boot and ball stud while I'm at it?
> 
> 
> 
> Search Parts



My Post #2 is the Ames fork. I saw that OPGI was out of them.

New boot might be good. The pivot ball is generally OK. Have not seen any really wear out. I got an adjustable pivot ball and it was not correctly shaped as it had a broader radius and did not fit into the fork pocket very well. I shaped it up a bit so it did fit. So keep the stock one unless you know it has issues, then if you do get one, inspect it for fit into the clutch fork pivot pocket.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

That one is backordered. How about the rest of the ones in the search results?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

System said:


> That one is backordered. How about the rest of the ones in the search results?


Not sure about the others. I would not use anything other than an exact factory style fork. Angle of the forks can be different, the way they hold the throw-out bearing can be different, the pivot pocket can be different - been there done that with a "generic" fork and it did not sit correctly on the throw-out collar and it slipped off the pivot ball breaking the throw-out collar and that busted piece went into my clutch disc taking it out, and I was lucky I did not have a larger explosion. I found a factory stock replacement and had no issues. Threw the junk one away.

So your call. I will not use anything but a factory correct repop or NOS fork.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

I don't know what factory correct is so I have no idea if the others are factory correct or not. That's why I'm asking here.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

See if this one works, it looks like mine from the Parts Place...they're not the nicest people but if it works 🤷 64-74 Buick / Oldsmobile / Pontiac Clutch Fork Manual Transmission GM # 9787069 | eBay


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Sorry I put in for a '65 gto by force of habit, better fact check me.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Yep, it's good because they are the same from 64 up to 74 (or 78 or 79 depending on where I check) it would appear. Inline Tube (aka: Motor City Muscle Car) makes one too and they may also be the ones who make them for The Parts Place but without the markup. I'm going to call them this morning, confirm fitment and order up to be shipped right to my shop. If not, I'll try TPP. 









1964-79 GM Car Manual Transmission Clutch Fork 1pc


1964-79 GM Car Manual Transmission Clutch Fork 1pc




www.inlinetube.com













1964-77 Gm 9787069 Bell Housing Factory Push Clutch Fork Bop Gto Judge W30 Gsx | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1964-77 Gm 9787069 Bell Housing Factory Push Clutch Fork Bop Gto Judge W30 Gsx at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Ya but, do you actually drive the car or simply sit in your garage polishing and admiring those breathers for hours on end in the last 4 years?


lololololololo


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> I am suspect that your car pictures are simply photo shopped into other local car shows you go to.


lololololo


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> have a trailer rented for October 22nd to take it racing


When he asked if you drove it around, I don't think he meant "on a trailer"


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

System said:


> I don't know what factory correct is so I have no idea if the others are factory correct or not. That's why I'm asking here.


The Ames photo of the repro clutch fork states "1964-72 OEM-Style Reproduction with _correct offset and center pushrod pocket_. *This Is An Actual Photo Of The Part*"

As I have been trying to get across, you don't want the incorrect clutch fork - the above description, along with the ACTUAL PHOTO is why I posted it. You do know what the factory correct clutch fork is because I posted it for you and if any supplier is out of it, you can use this as a reference to ensure you get the correct fork.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

They all look the same to me. I ordered the one from Inline Tube. It is a repro of the original part number. I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

System said:


> They all look the same to me. I ordered the one from Inline Tube. It is a repro of the original part number. I'm sure it will be fine.


"They all look the same to me."
Yep, I say that about women, When I look at one, all I see is $$$$$$$$$$$$$$. 

OK. I am sure most use the same source for the part. Just compare it to the Ames photo and if it looks good, then use it. Then use the clutch fork position diagram, or print it out for your installer, and this may help if there is any questions as to whether you have the correct fork, and even the correct length throw-out bearing for you application.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Yup, have that printed out already. Thanks...


----------



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> DO NOT order a clutch fork from anyone other than a Pontiac specific parts supplier. Many will list a fork that fits a Pontiac, but it is not Pontiac specific or a GM application said to fit, or a late model fork from a different year said to fit.
> 
> Order from Ames or OPGI, or......?
> 
> ...


Exactly what PJ said. And get a new ball stud as well - they are usually worn out. Ames also sells a complete kit of bushings etc for the clutch countershaft.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

gtojoe68 said:


> Exactly what PJ said. And get a new ball stud as well - they are usually worn out. Ames also sells a complete kit of bushings etc for the clutch countershaft.


Good to see you Joe


----------

